# Pump recommendations



## Daniel11 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thinking about picking up a vacuum pump. 

Any recommendations? Things to looks for? 

1.5 CFM 1 stage?


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## 360spyder (Apr 24, 2014)

I have the same question. Are you looking at the first one on amazon?


----------



## Daniel11 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ya.  Hah!


----------



## Daniel11 (May 2, 2014)

Well I got it.  It works really well.   

A bit more noise than I had hoped for.  And there is a fine mist of thin oil that comes out at first especially if you don't have the Hosea air tight and the oil cap super tight.  

It seemed to stop after a little use though.  

Not bad for $80


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2014)

Probably factory  overfilled in oil D. Run that bitch for a while to vent out oil so no contamination of the product you are workn on.
Are you running a filter to protect pump D?  Similar to this. ..


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Is that filter needed or just an extra? Iv not got a pump yeh but I didn't no about this filter in the pic.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Thinking about picking up a vacuum pump.
> 
> Any recommendations? Things to looks for?
> 
> 1.5 CFM 1 stage?




How much volume will a 1.5cfm pull before the vacuum drops too low and struggles?


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

do you need a vaccum gauge for a 1.5cfm? or is it fine to just set away and leave running till its done?


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 10, 2014)

Well for fuks sakes.  Gauge is needed so pump doesnt vary in pressure while underload.. say its pumping, then gets plugged for some reason, then plug dislodges and all the pressure shoots its load like a porn star.. and id  use filter so no oil gets sucked into pump and ruins it by chance.


----------



## lycan Venom (May 11, 2014)

This one!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 11, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> This one!!!



I like this one better


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 11, 2014)

Best you two go with the squirrel pump ..


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well for fuks sakes.  Gauge is needed so pump doesnt vary in pressure while underload.. say its pumping, then gets plugged for some reason, then plug dislodges and all the pressure shoots its load like a porn star.. and id  use filter so no oil gets sucked into pump and ruins it by chance.




Ok thanks, I'm at the stage were I want to invest in a pump now, I'm getting board of this hand pump (auto brake bleeder pump) and I think its starting to wear down, as time goes on its starting to lose the vaccum faster, it was only $30-40 so its had its werth. Think I will get a 1.5cfm 1stage also.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 12, 2014)

Yeah Nuke ,  after a while the hand pumps rubber diapharm wears out and leaks pressure due to chemical  vapors in the air you are drawing  . Thats why a filter should be used on the next one so you dont ruin the pump .. I know it seems minimal but chemical vapors can eat thru many materials over time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah Nuke ,  after a while the hand pumps rubber diapharm wears out and leaks pressure due to chemical  vapors in the air you are drawing  . Thats why a filter should be used on the next one so you dont ruin the pump .. I know it seems minimal but chemical vapors can eat thru many materials over time.




Thanks mate you defo know your stuff 

Does that filter have a specific name?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Probably factory  overfilled in oil D. Run that bitch for a while to vent out oil so no contamination of the product you are workn on.
> 
> Are you running a filter to protect pump D?  Similar to this. ..




Iv got a 1.5cfm 1stage pump ordered and 1 of these filters, I could only find 1 with a pressure guage tho so just going to egnore that as it won't do anything and attach my vacuum pump on the line.


----------



## Daniel11 (May 24, 2014)

The pump has been working well.   Simple setup, I don't split the hose for multiple filter jobs or anything.   So it's fine.  

The mist is gone after 30-60 secs of runtime.  

I have yet to see it loose pressure but the most I have done is 500ml at one time.


----------

